# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my tank - how can i improve



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

here's a pic









should i move the micro swords and dwarf sag on the right to the left? any other suggestions? thanks


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

here's a pic









should i move the micro swords and dwarf sag on the right to the left? any other suggestions? thanks


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

If it was mu tank i'd leave it the way it is and let the glosso grow in, have you been having problems mith the glosso?


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

ive grown a full carpet before in this tank, but i had to rip it out and replant. but this time i only got 2 - 15 watt bulbs over the tank. last time i had 3. the problem isnt the growth, its the algae growing on the glossos, which last time i didnt get any.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

heres a mini update. i want another piece of driftwood to create another triangle where the micro swords and hydrocotyle is. like a mirro image of the bushy side, but only with different plants.


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

the second wood may lok a little too fake, maybee a coupple rocks, how's the glosso doing in 3wpg, any vertical growth?


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

theres no vertical growth at all. when i had it under 4.5wpg, it was taking over. i had a full carpet in 2 weeks, but i did start off with a lot of clippings, this time i only did a few.

btw, when you get time, why dont you come check out the toronto aquarium club. great ppl and its very active.

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=103


----------



## ckhv420 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hello chinaboy1021,
The layout looks great. And I'am seeing the application of "golden ratio". Hopefully by now, the glosso has grown in and you have a nice lawn. The stem plant on the left can be overpowering over time. What type of layout are you going after?

cheers,
ckhv420


----------

